# MEN!!



## kittywings (Aug 2, 2009)

Why do men ask how to do something and then completely disregard your instructions?  
Why do they refuse to put recyclables in the correct bin?
Why do they spill water all over the counter and down the wooden cabinets trying to clean a George Foreman grill instead of just moving the grill over by the sink?  Why also do they feel the need to use the brand new clean towel to (poorly) wipe up the water when there is a dishcloth and paper towels right there?
Why do they use a fresh sanitized pot that was set aside for lotion-making for making their oatmeal and then leave it in the sink?
And then why must they re-use the same pot after it has already been re-sanitized?

Can you tell that my DH is driving me nuts today?


----------



## Rosey (Aug 2, 2009)

Why can't they figure out how to put a new TP roll in the TP holder thing...

Why leave all the cabinets open??


I feel your pain!


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 2, 2009)

Me to!

why does he ask me EVERY morning where his undies are wile they've been sitting on the same shelve for 2,5 year?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

This is my  standard answer to my hubby when he asks where something is .
You have lived here as long as I have , it is where we always keep it , unless you didn't put it away :shock:  He is getting better I have to say 


Kitn


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 2, 2009)

haha, that doesn't work over here! Cause when I do find what he was looking for within 2 seconds on an odd place; he keeps persist he hasn't put it there... 
Finding the thing is usually easier than have to listen to Mr. Stubborn whining


----------



## Rosey (Aug 2, 2009)

omg mine does the same thing "well I put it here!" and like I tell my 8 year: "if you had put it there, it would BE there". 

We have gremlins that must move things around here  :roll: 

And every time he unloads the dishwasher, nothing is where it belongs..hello! Doesn't he know where they go after 2 years of being in this house?


----------



## heyjude (Aug 2, 2009)

My husband is neat as a pin, my kids however..........   :roll: 

Jude


----------



## kittywings (Aug 2, 2009)

My DH is pretty good about the TP roll replacing but I also have to talk to him like a 4 year-old sometimes when he's trying to find something/asking stupid questions.  

I am lucky in that he does TRY to do stuff, but sometimes that's worse because I just have to go back and do it all again.  I once got back from a ship after being gone 7 months and he was bragging about how IMMACULATE the house was.  Well... I will give him that there wasn't any clutter, etc.  but there was about a 3 in. think coating of dust on everything and there were piles of stuff hidden away in cabinets and drawers.

He's no longer allowed to do laundry, load the dishwasher, or make the bed.  

I guess I get irked because with his job (firefighter) he is gone 24 hrs., then home for 48 (they are about to switch to 48/96) and I have been making sure that the house is immaculate before he gets home in the morning, even if it means I'm up til 3 am cleaning.  EVERY SINGLE TIME, I wake up the next morning and there's dishes all over the place and his crap laying all over.  
CAN'T I ENJOY THE CLEAN HOUSE TOO?!!

On the odd occasion that he gets a "bollocking" he says "how come I never complain about anything?"  And I say "because I don't do anything wrong!"  I asked him what annoying him I do and all he could come up with was leaving tea bags and mugs with spoons around.... so I STOPPED!!  That was 4 years ago...

Geez, I sound like a shrew!!!  But he's just irritating the hell out of me today... especially because we just started a workout challenge between us/low-carb diet (well at least I am, he THINKS he's eating low carb, but he's got no idea) and he made 3 breasts of chicken for lunch.  I took a shower and come downstairs.... it's GONE!

edited to add: 
Strike the chicken thing, I found it in the microwave... but I did think of more complaints:
he refuses to cover things before putting them in the fridge so things dry out and are wasted.


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 2, 2009)

kittywings said:
			
		

> he refuses to cover things before putting them in the fridge so things dry out and are wasted.



LOL same here!


----------



## Rosey (Aug 2, 2009)

mine does cover things..but yes, i was gone 2 weeks last year and I cleaned until I left so it would be clean..omg I won't even tell you the state of the house when I got home. I was  :shock:  and he had bragged about how he kept it clean.

Clothes everywhere, dishes everywhere...trash...omg.

I guess I should be thankful all the animals were still alive!


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 3, 2009)

..


----------



## kittywings (Aug 3, 2009)

Rosey said:
			
		

> I guess I should be thankful all the animals were still alive!



On that same time when I was gone, he had been telling me that our cat, Ted, had a "new trick."  He had begun to scoop out food from his bowl and eat one piece at a time.  When I got home his breath was HORRID.  He used to sleep on my pillow and I couldn't breathe with him there.  I ended up taking him to the vet... he had some kind of weird gum disease and had to have all of his teeth removed... for $1200.  Talk about feeling like a bad parent!


----------



## vivcarm (Aug 3, 2009)

My husband will leave dirty dishes beside an empty dishwasher! :shock:


----------



## kittywings (Aug 3, 2009)

My husband has been barred from loading the dishwasher because he doesn't do it correctly and I always have to re-wash them... I can't tell you how many times I've found dirty dishes put away in the cabinets!


----------



## CarmenJean (Aug 3, 2009)

Good grief - this thread makes me feel AWFUL.  My OH packs the diswasher - better than me - covers anything that goes in the fridge, and will moan at me if I forget (which is almost never now), cooks better than me, cleans better than me, and pretty much does most things better than me.  He doesn't do ironing .... but then again, neither do I, he can do the washing if I'm away, and he actually knows how to feed the kids when I'm not around (and it's not always MacDonalds!). So I feel awful because I truly thought that many men are just like him. If there's a mess - he'll clean it up (whether it's his or not), and no, he's not a neat freak - he can't be with me around!! So he's become less neat, and I've become more tidy .... somthing of a middleground if you like. But I am still not as neat as I'd like to be.  But then again, creative clutter is better than idle neatness.  :wink:


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 3, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> Hahaha, all I can say is I LOVE being single!
> 
> - but trust me, I've lived with both sexes and they're equally as frustrating



True! I lived with 2 other women for some time; and after a while we all had are period together... Total mayhem!


----------



## kittywings (Aug 3, 2009)

CarmenJean said:
			
		

> Good grief - this thread makes me feel AWFUL.  My OH packs the diswasher - better than me - covers anything that goes in the fridge, and will moan at me if I forget (which is almost never now), cooks better than me, cleans better than me, and pretty much does most things better than me.  He doesn't do ironing .... but then again, neither do I, he can do the washing if I'm away, and he actually knows how to feed the kids when I'm not around (and it's not always MacDonalds!). So I feel awful because I truly thought that many men are just like him. If there's a mess - he'll clean it up (whether it's his or not), and no, he's not a neat freak - he can't be with me around!! So he's become less neat, and I've become more tidy .... somthing of a middleground if you like. But I am still not as neat as I'd like to be.  But then again, creative clutter is better than idle neatness.  :wink:



LOL, as much as I complain, I have it pretty good.  He has to have SOME faults!    As I tell him when I bitch at him I tell him "look, I know I'm being nit-picky, I'm sure a lot of women would kill for what I have (as evidenced by the giggling checkout girls at any store we go to)... but as my motto says 'treat 'em mean to keep 'em keen.'"  Then he tells me that I'm ripping off his lines.


----------



## oldragbagger (Aug 3, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Me to!
> 
> why does he ask me EVERY morning where his undies are wile they've been sitting on the same shelve for 2,5 year?



I have been known (on numerous occassions) to offer my husband a tour of the house.


----------



## oldragbagger (Aug 3, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> Hahaha, all I can say is I LOVE being single!
> 
> - but trust me, I've lived with both sexes and they're equally as frustrating



I will give him a tour of the house anytime he needs it.  I wouldn't trade him for anything!!


----------



## Rosey (Aug 3, 2009)

oldragbagger said:
			
		

> dagmar88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


\

LOL mine would kill me if I suggested it.

He does know how to feed the kiddo too and he does cook but I don't let him because he: 1. uses every dish he possibly can. 2. always asks me to do this or that or help. Well I might as well just do it myself then.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 3, 2009)

*x*

the love of my life is actually much neater, orderly and organized than i!

he hates clutter and believes god created bare countertops for a reason!

i'm the one always looking for something that he's put away.

he's always following me thru the house shutting off lights behind me and closing doors-even tho i'm going right back in there!

it ain't easy living with "mr. clean!"  :roll: 

his one and only fault is that he leaves the toilet seat up!


----------



## Sibi (Aug 3, 2009)

Love this thread!!  A place to whine and vent about the.....husband.  In his old age my hubs has become obsessive compulsive.  The kitchen must be clean all the time (which is ok with me) but when my son and I are eating he is hovering like a bird waiting to snatch up our barely empty plate and glass for the awaiting dishwasher.  This happens every night without fail.  The irony of this story is that when he comes down for his 2-3 nightly pigouts in the kitchen (which I am convinced he is half asleep for) he leaves crumbs all over the counters and dirty dishes in the sink (which he promptly takes care of come morning).

Seriously ladies, are there ANY men out there who put the toilet seat down, cause I'd sure like to meet them and have them train my hubby and son!


----------



## CarmenJean (Aug 3, 2009)

Sibi said:
			
		

> Seriously ladies, are there ANY men out there who put the toilet seat down, cause I'd sure like to meet them and have them train my hubby and son!



Sorry ..... mine *does *put the seat down. It started 4 years ago when we _just_ caught DS about to throw the house keys down the toilet.  :shock: It was good motivation! LOL!!


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 3, 2009)

Actually, I'm pretty lucky. He does put the seat down and likes to cook and clean. Well, just the stuff you see; he's the kinda person were you walk into a home and everything looks so neat... untill you open a cupboard, closet or door  
It's just that every person has their own quirky things. His is that he's a nagger; he likes to whine and gasp all the time  :wink: Everyone around us say he wouldn't be happy if he wasn't able to do that!


----------



## Rosey (Aug 3, 2009)

mine does put the seat down but only starting 4 years ago when we got a kitten. I told him he better do it or the kitten might jump in and drown. He forgets every now and then tho.


----------



## topcat (Aug 3, 2009)

My DH and I have been married for 26 years, so we have tended to work out most of our 'issues' together.....eventually :wink:   I will say that the best thing I ever found out was about Love Languages.  My DH's love language is Acts of Service.....and here was I thinking he just didn't feel I could do anything right!  From his point of view he loves to help and is always doing some tinkery maintenance thing around the house (never need a handyman) and if I haven't got to something he will take over (grrrrrrrrr.....) and now I know to just let him do it  

Tanya


----------



## kittywings (Aug 3, 2009)

Mine has issues with the counter having stuff on it... so he'll pile everything on the kitchen table that's about 4 ft. away... (sigh).


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 3, 2009)

..


----------



## kittywings (Aug 3, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> So anyway, for the next six months I purposely left the seat up whenever I  used that toilet!  I also folded the toilet paper into a triangle like they do in fancy hotels/lodges just to make it even more confusing



LOL!!!  That's great!

I always tidy up bathrooms... especially at restaurants.  It's just a pet peeve to see stuff on the floor.


----------



## Artephius (Aug 3, 2009)

My DH taught me that toasters have trays in the bottom (that apparently need to be emptied).     

You can guess who the neat one is there.



...

But he's also British, so his idea of a good meal is canned spaghetti on white bread toast. I use white vinegar to get the hard water deposits off on my tub. HE DIPS HIS FOOD IN IT. Perfectly good, edible food.  :shock: He's not allowed to cook.


----------



## Sibi (Aug 3, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> So anyway, for the next six months I purposely left the seat up whenever I  used that toilet!  I also folded the toilet paper into a triangle like they do in fancy hotels/lodges just to make it even more confusing



Love it!  must have been fun for you knowing your little secret!


----------



## Sibi (Aug 3, 2009)

It's encouraging to know that there are men out there who are corteous and put the seat down.....it gives me hope for my 2 boys at home!


----------



## vivcarm (Aug 4, 2009)

Hubs, is pretty good I have to admit but another irritating thing is that he puts empty boxs, jars etc back, if he doesn't let me know they are finished, how do I know to get any more!?


----------



## CarmenJean (Aug 4, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> So anyway, for the next six months I purposely left the seat up whenever I  used that toilet!  I also folded the toilet paper into a triangle like they do in fancy hotels/lodges just to make it even more confusing



Brillant!! Just brilliant!!


----------



## oldragbagger (Aug 4, 2009)

My husband puts the seat down, always fills my car with gas when he drives it and keeps it clean for me, never gets himself anything from the kitchen without bringing me some too, runs like a crazy person to help me carry bags when I come home from the grocery, keeps our 3/4 acre yard neat as a pin, fixes everything that gets broken and is considerate in a million other ways.  So if I have to  keep a mental list running all the time of what we own and where it's located, I figure its a good trade.


----------



## Rosey (Aug 4, 2009)

wanna trade?

Mine also puts things back empty...drives me INSANE. Piles everything in the trash until it overflows....ugh


----------



## ewepootoo (Aug 6, 2009)

I reckon us blokes are so frustrating because our mothers let us get away with murder as we are growing up, my ratbag son's are testament to this. When they come to visit I spend the day after they leave putting my house back in order. My latest trick is to collect all the scraps of plastic, peanut shells and all the other debri they leave in their wake and put it under the sheets on their beds for them to discover late at night when they finally extract themselves from the computer and stagger to bed. Alas I think it is too late for me to turn them into good husband material. steve


----------



## Rosey (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm not sure that rings true. My husband used to clean. I think I spoiled him when we were first married when I wasn't working yet and he hasn't quite grasped it in the last 6 years that I can't do it all and be gone all day


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 6, 2009)

DH pulled out wires from the back of my pc trying to move his 'tv speakers. He moved out mine as well. My PC screen froze and so has my mouse. So I have to use this lap top. ounds lik it wont be fixed til Saturda when my son comes over.


----------



## ewepootoo (Aug 6, 2009)

I was 50 yo before I finally learned to put the seat down all the time, I even put it down in public toilets. All that nagging from the first DW must have paid off. No hope with my boys as the house they grew up in had an ensuite for their mum so she wasnt constantly on their case. I pity the next generation of young women as the young blokes today seem to be bone lazy, most men under 30 I work with spend more time and effort trying to figure out how to get out of doing something rather than just getting on with the job.


----------

